# sound card stops working after locking screen

## morgant

There seems to be some sort of unfortunate phenomenon where whenever I lock the screen on my laptop, after I unlock it the sound no longer works. It doesn't even put out static, just dead silence. I always try a few things to get it working again such as restating alsa, but nothing I've done works except to (gasp) restart the system. My laptop is an Acer Travelmate 739TLV and I'm using kde 3.0.1. If anyone has some suggestions of things to check, that would be great.

----------

## BradN

Is it possible that artsd has crashed?

Try a killall artsd, then pretend to change a setting in the sound server control panel thing so it restarts it - at least that's my cheap way of doing it  :Smile: 

----------

